# Technique, Theory, Playing Tips and Tricks > Theory, Technique, Tips and Tricks >  Christmas Music - Standard & Tab

## Mike Pilgrim

Here's a book of Christmas music in standard notation and mandolin tab. Download and enjoy!

----------

9lbShellhamer, 

Alan Lackey, 

Astabeth, 

bigskygirl, 

Bluman, 

Brian Sharpe, 

Cecily_Mandoliner, 

Cody Benjamin, 

ComMANDOmatt, 

DaisyLane, 

DavidKOS, 

Dwiggins, 

Eddie Sheehy, 

gbarnett, 

Griff, 

Hany Hayek, 

Jennch5, 

John Gardinsky, 

John MacPhee, 

kohaylan, 

Leon Peoples, 

Linda P., 

SplitMelt, 

Spruce, 

TwoByFour

----------


## TDMpicker

Thanks Michael. Very timely. Just what is needed for the retirement home circuit :-)

----------


## journeybear

Thank you for doing this. And in two keys, too! Just last week I asked the owner of the Italian restaurant whether he would like me to work up some Christmas songs Italian-style to add to my weekly gig there. His approval gave me tacit insight into my job security there.  :Wink:  I know half of these and plenty others besides, but there are some here new to me that look very nice. Looking forward to learning!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Thanx Michael!

I've been playing 3 hours of Christmas music at a Salvation Army kettle and need more tunes. I've been figuring out tunes on the spot just because I need as much material as possible to fill time, or I end up doing the same carols over & over. 

This is perfect!  :Smile:

----------


## Markus

> I end up doing the same carols over & over.


I'm sure all our spouses are quite thankful as well!

This is awesome, thanks Michael.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

You couldn't be more right! My wife sat next to me last night when I played and was helping me think of new carols!  :Laughing:

----------


## Geiss

Really good of you to do this!
Many thanks.
Best,
David

----------


## Susan H.

Thanks for sharing Michael.  I know how I'm going to spend my afternoon!

----------


## EdHanrahan

THANKS!!  And just in time!

----------


## Gelsenbury

What a wonderful early Christmas present! Can't wait to start practising, if work will ever allow it ...

----------


## blueridgemandolin

Thanks so much for the great  tabs will enjoy them very much
Dan

----------


## mishima

Thank You, much appreciated

                           Mike

----------


## Jon Hall

Thanks Michael

Jon

----------


## Mandolin Mick

I used to play It Came Upon the Midnight Clear in C, but I like yours in G better. Better tone on the D string! Thanx!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Darren Bailey

Oh Come Thou Long Expected Jesus is an Advent hymn, so you can play that one even before the 25th. 
Thanks for sharing this great resource.

----------


## Mike Pilgrim

> Oh Come Thou Long Expected Jesus is an Advent hymn, so you can play that one even before the 25th. 
> Thanks for sharing this great resource.


Lift Up Your Heads, Ye Mighty Gates is also an Advent hymn.

I'm glad that folks are finding this little collection useful.

----------


## mistermyro

Thank's Michael, thank you very much

----------


## biosplonk

You're the best Michael...  I may not be able to play them very well yet but certainly well enough to get me in the spirit!  Happy holidays!

----------


## ELSOL102

Thank you for this Christmas mando tab!

----------


## Mandoviol

Thanks, Michael!  Perhaps there is something Christmas-Eve-service worthy here?  I am looking for something to play.  Perhaps a medley; a few you've arranged appear to be in F....

----------


## Ed Goist

Michael; thank for this great resource!
The circles around some notes in the tabs indicates tremolo, right? I assume this because they are all either half or whole notes.
Thanks again.

----------


## JEStanek

I think that just helps you know it is a half note or whole note (presence of line = half note) Kinda like the tails on the line indicate a eighth note.  See Angels We Have Heard on High p 4.  It has dotted quarter, quarter, eighth, half and whole notes.

Jamie

----------


## sparrowhawk

> Here's a book of Christmas music in standard notation and mandolin tab. Download and enjoy!


Thank you! this is great, but I know someone said to play this in the key of g, but what is the other key and how do you find out what key when there are no chords up above...I am a newby to the mandolin...

----------


## Mike Pilgrim

Hey, ELSOL102 - You're welcome!

~~~

Hey, Mandoviol - In some traditions, the Christmas carols are not played before December 25. As Darren Bailey noted (post #15 above) "Come Thou Long Expected Jesus" is an Advent hymn, so if your service is "no carols yet", that one would work well. I have played late Christmas Eve services where we played Advent hymns until midnight and then the Christmas music begins!

In this collection, the first (or only) key is the key in the United Methodist Hymnal (1989).  If you're playing with a keyboard player and they have a hymnal, try the first key.

+1 for the Lovecraft reference.

~~~

Hey, Ed & Jamie -

The tab circles do indeed correspond to half notes (with stems) or whole notes (without stems). I prefer rhythmic notation in tab so I set up my Finale templates that way. Tremolo is optional - durations are not!  

~~~

Hey, sparrowhawk -

Here's a useful trick: most of the time the last note of the song is the key. The only song in this collection where this trick doesn't work is "The First Noel", which ends on the F# but is in the key of D. Here's another trick: at the beginning of each line of standard (the top line with the notes) after the treble clef sign (the squiggly thing), if there is one sharp (#) that's probably the key of G. Of course, it could be E minor...

In this collection, these are in the key of G: Angels from the Realms of Glory (2nd version), Angels We Have Heard On High (2nd version), Away in a Manger (2nd version), Come, Thou Long-Expected Jesus (2nd version), Hark! the Herald Angels Sing (2nd version), Infant Holy, Infant Lowly, In the Bleak Midwinter (2nd version), It Came upon the Midnight Clear (2nd version), O Come, All Ye Faithful, O Little Town of Bethlehem (2nd version), Silent Night, Holy Night  (2nd version).

Not everyone agrees on the chords, so to keep peace and goodwill in the family I left them out.

Welcome to the mandolin and especially welcome to the Mandolin Cafe.

~~~

Ho! Ho! Ho!

----------

Cecily_Mandoliner

----------


## Ed Goist

Michael, *This is a wonderful collection of GREAT tabs!* I can not thank you enough! I've spent hours tonight enjoying these wonderful songs, and I expect to be playing them A LOT over the next few weeks. Man, these chestnuts sound GREAT on mandolin!

Also, Jamie & Michael, thanks for the clarification on the meaning of the circled notes in the tab. Oh, and I'm finding that I most often want to use tremolo on the dotted quarter notes of most songs. (_...Is there a reason for this?_)

Sparrowhawk, as Michael has pointed out, the marks after the treble clef indicate the key for that particular song. Here's the ones used in this great collection: 
bb (2 flats) = Bb (B flat)
# (1 sharp) = G
b (1 flat) = F
## (2 sharps) = D
Also, the very last song in the collection (the second version of What Child Is This? [Greensleeves]) is in Am (A minor), the classic key for this tune, IMO).

Michael, thanks again. What a great collection!

----------


## Kevin Campbell

Thanks, Michael.  I'd like to play something from that book, in church.  I think I really need to get my feet wet, and play in public.

----------


## icuker

I am having trouble with the file.  I end up with pages of computer code.  Any hints?  

Thanks.

----------


## JEStanek

Are you saving it as a PDF file?  You might require the free Adobe Acrobat Reader to view it.

Jamie

----------


## JoeK421

Let me also add my thanks, Michael.  Nice arrangements of some beautiful tunes.

Joe

----------


## Ben Vierra

I'd like to add my voice to the chorus of thanks.  Great idea, and special thanks for including all of those piano-centric Bb and F versions!

----------


## John Soper

Michael - Thanks from another!

----------


## Ed Goist

I'd strongly encourage all other relative newbies to download and utilize this great resource. The tabs are very easy to read and understand, the arrangements are exceptional, and we are all so familiar with these songs that following the tabs is quite easy. 

I've uploaded clips (lets call them audio clips since I used my Dell webcam to record them and the video is terribly out of sync) of performances of 7 of my favorite carols from this collection to my YouTube channel. What great fun! Give it a try.

Thanks again to Michael for this great resource!

----------


## Brent Hutto

Faithful.mp3

OK, seems that Fast Eddie has gotten me off the dime to post my first MP3 here. 

Here's a one-take-wonder version of _O Come All Ye Faithful_. It's my new *Mike Black A5 #5*, captured with a Sony portable digital recorder using the built-in condensor mics.

----------


## Ed Goist

> ...snip...
> Here's a one-take-wonder version of _O Come All Ye Faithful_. It's my new *Mike Black A5 #5*, captured with a Sony portable digital recorder using the built-in condensor mics.


Very nice, Brent! Fine pickin' and that Black sounds great. I particularly like the double stops at the end...nice touch.

----------


## TDMpicker

I will toss my version into the thread.
I added a couple favs to the mix.

----------


## Ed Goist

> I will toss my version into the thread.
> I added a couple favs to the mix.


Great job, Terry. Very enjoyable. I particularly like your rendition of _God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen_. Is that your own arrangement? The mandolins sound good too. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## TDMpicker

Ed,
Thanks for the kind words. I learned some of the tunes from the tab posted here. Others I've learned by ear.
The mandolin is a _The Loar_ LM-400.
I've been playing about 2 1/2 years now.

----------


## Lou Giordano

Add my thanks to Michael too.

Great job Brent. That Black is sweet. Amazing in person.

Terry, thanks. Great picken  -God Rest Ye Merry Gentleman- is my favorite too. I'm getting the hang of it, maybe next Christmas.

----------


## MandoSquirrel

I guess I should proffer my gratitude to Mike P for this PDF, as well. I printed some of the tunes, as they were in our Christmas program at church, & I didn't get in as much practice with the hymnal as I wanted, so I thought the cheat sheets might help. Congregation insisted it went well, though I know better.

----------


## rgray

Thought this would be a good time to bump this thread for anyone looking for Christmas tabs.

----------


## RonS

Thanks, playing at a nursing home next week and this gives us a few more options.

----------


## JEStanek

Time for another bump, I feel.  This was a great resource for me last year.

Jamie

----------

Bluman

----------


## Tom Gibson

This is great, thanks Michael!

----------


## sjf

Wow. Thank you so much for sharing and merry Christmas!

----------


## nealtorpicks

I love this website.  Thank you Michael for such a generous donation.  I'm just now learning mandolin on my new Loar LM220 and wanted to start learning some songs for the holidays.  Thanks again!




> Here's a book of Christmas music in standard notation and mandolin tab. Download and enjoy!

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## cammtb

> Thanx Michael!
> 
> I've been playing 3 hours of Christmas music at a Salvation Army kettle and need more tunes. I've been figuring out tunes on the spot just because I need as much material as possible to fill time, or I end up doing the same carols over & over. 
> 
> This is perfect!


 Hey Mick,
Every little bit will help, so, check out our renewed website http://rdenronden.magix.net/public/ and watch the first video clip.
I'm still working on more Christmas songs, keep an eye on our site. Take care, Robert

----------


## sean cannon

thanks very much for that

----------


## lukmanohnz

Thank you very much!

----------


## MandoSquirrel

Thought it was time to check in again, as it's time to get ready for another Christmas. I pulled out my print outs to start from for this year. Thanks, again, MP and Cafe

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## John MacPhee

Thanks Michael and God Bless
Regards
John

----------


## daveyclayton

That's brilliant - just what I need for the family get together!
Many thanks
Dave C

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Started rehearsing my Christmas repertoire this morning! I start playing the Salvation Army kettle tomorrow on Black Friday!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Shrtbull

Thanks!!

----------


## jmp

Thanks so much.  Would be perfect if they included chords too.

----------


## JEStanek

With the Key in hand, you can sort out your own chords (and add substitutions for your own flavor). Start with I IV V. That's why I like these simpler arrangements.  Easy to build and develop your skills on.

Jamie

----------


## mandolinlee

Hi All - Here's another source for Christmas Music in standard notation with Chords. www.wikifonia.com

On the home page enter the title. This brings up the song plus a list of others. Click on the title and it displays the tune in std. notes w/ chords. In the upper right hand corner is the word Download, Click this and you get a full page printable copy. NOW, the magic: click on the word TRANSPOSE and you can pick your key. Click on the key and it instantly transposes for you.

Great resource for Cristmas music and lots of other tunes.

Enjoy,
Lee

----------


## mandolinlee

Sorry - memory failed again!  Link should be www.wikifonia.org
Lee

----------

Beanzy

----------


## rmbrasington

> Here's a book of Christmas music in standard notation and mandolin tab. Download and enjoy!


  Will this load to iPhone? Folk sure speak highly of it.

----------


## mugbucket

Downloaded. Printed. Played. Enjoyed! Compliments from the lovely wife!  

Will probably play one or two in church.

Thanks very much!

Ski

----------


## Brian Sharpe

A belated thank you!

----------


## Jim Kirkland

Thank you so much, great timing.  Jim

----------


## Jim_Bullet

Many thanks for the post, much appreciated :-)

----------


## fumblfingers

Thank you and Merry Christmas to all.

----------


## Drum58

> Here's a book of Christmas music in standard notation and mandolin tab. Download and enjoy!


Thank you, Michael Pilgrim!

----------


## Cody Benjamin

Thank you Michael!

~Cody

----------


## DavidKOS

Thanks!

----------


## haggardphunk

been looking for a good greensleeves to practice on!

----------


## whaler

> Hi All - Here's another source for Christmas Music in standard notation with Chords. www.wikifonia.org


That site seems to be shut down     :Frown:

----------


## Namder

I can't see how to download your Christmas book.  I'm logged in but clicking on the "attached thumbnails" doesn't do anything.

John

----------


## rubydubyr

For those who want it, here is a circle of fifths which list all the keys, and their key signatures.  Starting at the top and going clockwise you have C which has no sharps or flats.  Then there is G, one sharp F, then you have D with 2 sharps F, C.  The sharps are all the sharps prior plus one half note down from  he Key signature.  i.e.  Since C has no sharp/flat, G has one, go down 1 half step from G and the sharp is F.  D is next, and since G has one sharp, F, then D also has F#, and one half step down from D is C#.  To put it a bit simpler all the sharps in order are: F, C, G, D, A, E, B.  You just keep adding one more as you going clockwise around the circle starting with G, and ending with the key of C#.  The order of flats are: B, E, A, D, G, C, F (exactly opposite of the sharps) starting with the key of F (has B b) and ending with the key of C b.  And the inner circle shows the minor keys.  If you look at the circle of fifths, you soon start seeing all the patterns.

----------


## rubydubyr

http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/...-of-fifths.png
here's a link to the circle of fifths png file, but if you google circle of fifths you can find one to your liking:

----------


## rubydubyr

deleted

----------


## rubydubyr

ok, the above "deleted" message has an alternate pdf of O Holy Night..... even if you can hardly see it, obviously I need some instruction on how to make pdf's as viewable as others do.  First page of the pdf is blank, music is on 2nd page, melody only, no chords or tabs.

----------


## Deaconbluez

Played guitar for years always wanted a mandolin. Wife and kids got me on last Christmas, but I had to learn Christmas songs for this Christmas. I am giving a couple of months to polish it up, but very easy to read and play, thanks

----------


## Robert Lavin

Hi All, 

I don't suppose anyone can point me to OR provide me with the PDF linked to at the very start of this thread please?

I'd have a go at picking stuff up by ear but time is getting short and I'm not very quick! 

Thanks.

----------


## OneChordTrick

> Hi All, 
> 
> I don't suppose anyone can point me to OR provide me with the PDF linked to at the very start of this thread please?
> 
> I'd have a go at picking stuff up by ear but time is getting short and I'm not very quick! 
> 
> Thanks.


It’s here https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/a...7&d=1290002647

But I’m not sure I understand your problem because I got that link just by clicking on the thumbnail in the first post

----------


## Robert Lavin

Thanks.

Probably my fault for using my phone/tablet rather than my laptop.

Sorry and thank you.

----------


## OneChordTrick

> Thanks.
> 
> Probably my fault for using my phone/tablet rather than my laptop.
> 
> Sorry and thank you.


No problem, happy to help.

----------

